# What you could get at the Christmas party this Sunday



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A 6 foot long tank full of about 200 fish!

Look, the fish looks boring enough right?










But actually the peculiar black line is pretty interesting:









But when you have a big school of these fish look what happens. Shot on Dec. 04, 2009:





--Николай


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Huh? Is that a raffle? 

Those are some snazzy fish!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's not a raffle.*

Each person that comes to the 2009 Christmas party will walk away with a 6 ft. tank full of these same fish on the video.

If too many people show up a few will have to take home 12 ft. long tanks full of fish.

If even more people show up we have to give away the 300 ft. long tanks too.

For details about the party go here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...0-dfwapc-christmas-party-sunday-dec-13-a.html

--Nikolay

*This is an advertisement. Empty promises. Bait and switch. The kind of stuff we see on TV every day.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

haha! Niko you're gonna go out of business, now I know why you didn't show up!

PS I want my 300ft long tank. I'm gonna go snorkeling!


----------

